# troy polamalu's hair insured for 1 mil.



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

this made me laugh so hard when i read this:thumb02:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=5513644


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

lol? ...


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

yeah sorry foot ball seasons still a couple weeks out, and any news is good news. its just funny he got his hair insured cuz hes been getting it practically ripped out his head ever since he went pro


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

wow lol. most people cant get life insuranc that high.......


----------



## smittyssports (Jul 26, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> wow lol. most people cant get life insuranc that high.......


I know right, craziness... so what happens if he ends up getting his hair cut? What if a chunk of his hair gets ripped out in football game?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Well I heard a few years ago that Jennifer Lopez insured her ass for a billion dollars so nothing surprises me.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I hope this is a rumour cuz its just silly


----------

